# Weebly



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Site looks great Laura!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Wait, so could they host a Wordpress blog for free?


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

Weebly is a site-building wizard, you wouldn't be able to install Wordpress I'd imagine. Wordpress themselves offer remotely-hosted Wordpress blogs though, at http://wordpress.com


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Wasserpest said:


> Site looks great Laura!


Thanks! :smile:



RipariumGuy said:


> Wait, so could they host a Wordpress blog for free?


Yeah, I'm pretty sure a site has to be made with their formatting to get the free hosting. Their blog interface is very user-friendly, though. My criticism about their blog is I wish I could incorporate that blogging tool into a different page.


----------



## CHHB (Oct 22, 2011)

Site looks great! Always wanted a crested gecko!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Cool. I just spent about an hour to create a website on Weebly. Not bad for free.

www.infraredimpressions.com :fish:

Need to resize the pictures to useful sizes so they load faster.


----------

